# Dmans 2 plant LED Scrog



## Dman1234 (Oct 24, 2014)

So its not a scrog yet but it will be eventually, well probably. 
I have a bunch of good beans but i used two freebies as this is my first ever scrog so we will see how it goes.

Its a small box, 18 inchs by 36= 4.5 square feet. using TopLED 144 x 3 watt.
I burnt them bad by over feeding them but they got over it.

Lemon Kush and Herijuanna Jack 33.

View attachment 004.JPG


View attachment 002.JPG


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 24, 2014)

Pulling up my chair Dman!:48:


----------



## Locked (Oct 24, 2014)

You know I am in.  Good luck and Green Mojo.


----------



## P Jammers (Oct 24, 2014)

I'll tag along as well if you don't mind. If you have questions, just ask.


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone, PJ i surely will have question so thanks for the support, I really like the light, very tight growth and the light is 22 inchs from plant tops, very impressed. and temps are a none issue even in this little box, 1.5 x 3 x 4


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 24, 2014)

Im in D...  gl mang  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey Dman, nice to have a new journal from you.. I am in.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 25, 2014)

Sweet. Have really been interested seeing a bunch of you trying out the LED's lately. Pulling up a seat


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 25, 2014)

Glad to have you Jaam and Rose, Good to see you Ston-Loc I have been loving your OD journal, Awesome job bro.
Not much to see here yet but they just got Fimmed so the fun starts soon.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 25, 2014)

If my apology is accepted, I`ll set in, if not I`ll butt out. Your choice.


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 25, 2014)

No problem its all history now.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Should be good Dman, that screen should fill up fast. Welcome to the led club. :fly:


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 27, 2014)

I'll tag along...


----------



## zem (Oct 28, 2014)

i'm in. good luck


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

I did a practice run on the screen, its coming off so i can train a bit before I add the screen back for good.
I got bored so here are some useless pics. 

View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2014)

I like the way you did your screen. Very cool.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 31, 2014)

That screen looks to be good to go. Too bad ya can't press FastForward on the plants lol.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks Folks, Tablet pics suck so here are some better shots , there are 8-10 tops on each plant already, although you cant tell yet because the growth is so tight. I dont know these strains so i dont know how much they will stretch, probably another few inchs of growth and I will flower them and hope the stretch fills the screen.

View attachment 004.JPG


View attachment 007.JPG


View attachment 008.JPG


View attachment 001.JPG


View attachment 002.JPG
e


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah you definitely want to Flip them earlier with the LED Lights. That has been one of the harder parts to learn....only thing harder was getting used to doing some heavy defoliation when in Veg.


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 4, 2014)

So after a topping and some fimming, I have 2 healthy plants ready to be tied down, I wasnt sure if i was gonna go ahead with the scrog but I think I will. here they are before and after.

View attachment 002.JPG


View attachment 003.JPG


View attachment 005.JPG


View attachment 006.JPG


----------



## Locked (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks like that LED light is treating you well.  Lookin healthy.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Nov 4, 2014)

Jumping in here. I have one of those TOP led and an Advanced Led both 300 watt. currently running a side by side grow which I'll post when its further along. Your plants look good. How long you planning to veg before flip? ScroG is the way to go with LED's. keep an even canopy and trim off the lower growth. That light could cover a 2 x 4 space if you want to expand next round. Just sayin.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Yeah you definitely want to Flip them earlier with the LED Lights. That has been one of the harder parts to learn....only thing harder was getting used to doing some heavy defoliation when in Veg.



Hampster I'm curious about both of these statements. Why flip LEDs earlier and why defoliate in veg? I assume you mean defoliating the lower leaves?


----------



## Locked (Nov 4, 2014)

chazmaine420 said:


> Hampster I'm curious about both of these statements. Why flip LEDs earlier and why defoliate in veg? I assume you mean defoliating the lower leaves?



Check out PJ's thread on tips and tricks for LED Growing.  I believe he explains it.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice job splitting her open. Now the light can shine down on her fun parts.


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Looks like that LED light is treating you well.  Lookin healthy.



Thanks HL, I am impressed with the light. I lost sometime and stalled their growth early on but they bounced back nicely.


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 5, 2014)

chazmaine420 said:


> Jumping in here. I have one of those TOP led and an Advanced Led both 300 watt. currently running a side by side grow which I'll post when its further along. Your plants look good. How long you planning to veg before flip? ScroG is the way to go with LED's. keep an even canopy and trim off the lower growth. That light could cover a 2 x 4 space if you want to expand next round. Just sayin.



Thanks, I will probably flip to flower after a few more inchs of growth and then let the stretch fill the screen.


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 5, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Nice job splitting her open. Now the light can shine down on her fun parts.



Thanks AM, that was my first time tying a plant down that much.


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 8, 2014)

The screen is on for good now, I will probably give them one more week before I flip them to flower, 3 more feedings, flip them and let the stretch fill out the rest.
View attachment 005.JPG


View attachment 006.JPG


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 8, 2014)

Looking good dman...chair pulled up.


----------



## zem (Nov 9, 2014)

looking good! I hope you have it right because to me it looks like you can switch 12/12 straight away and still outgrow that screen but that's all i can get from a pic. you must have figured your light/area/plant-size better than me. i'm waiting to see these beauties flowering it won't be long before i get my hands on one of these LED growlights, still looking at the nice results coming from these LED grows that i am seeing recently. One more thing, thought maybe helpful, the green is a bit on the darker side, you may want to lower the N ratio just now as you go into flowering. Watching this show closely  good luck Dman


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks TOA. 
Zem, everything you said is bang on, this is my first SCROG and first LED grow with strains im not familar with so I have no idea what im doing, im out of my element.  
I have been told by a few that i need to feed less with LED, i guess im still try to get that down, and i also have been on the fence about when to flip and I may need to reconsider. Thanks for stopping bye.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2014)

Flip earlier then later. You will need maybe half the food, but your a good grower, you know when your plants are hungry. I am learning with you.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Nov 9, 2014)

You know you'll need to raise the screen as they stretch right?


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

chazmaine420 said:


> You know you'll need to raise the screen as they stretch right?



Thanks Rose. I have always been a heavy feeder and I need to change that.

Chazmaine, you dont move the screen, the plant grows horizontally across the screen.


----------



## zem (Nov 10, 2014)

Dman1234 said:


> Thanks Rose. I have always been a heavy feeder and I need to change that.


strange how each grower is inclined to feed heavy or feed light, and how hard it is to change that habit lol I am a heavy feeder too, but my habit has been reinforced by growing tomatoes which really, suck up whatever is given to them. this go i was more careful, my ppm is close to 900-1000 now


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have always been a believer that if my leaf tips werent a little burnt i wasnt feeding enough and i still am but with hid lighting only, LED has a few things I need to adjust to, but this is only my first LED grow so I will get it figured out. Thanks


----------



## Lesso (Nov 12, 2014)

Im very interested in seeing them fill up that screen...those leds are making some nice little plants...good job!


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 12, 2014)

Dman1234 said:


> I have always been a believer that if my leaf tips werent a little burnt i wasnt feeding enough and i still am but with hid lighting only, LED has a few things I need to adjust to, but this is only my first LED grow so I will get it figured out. Thanks


Because your spectrum is much improved and helps to feed the plant, you do want to back your food off. Force feeding it a PPM that is too high will in a way force the plant to finish sooner than it should not allowing it to put on much yield.

I always say it is a lot easier to starve the plants a little as a little added food and they are right back to green. On the flip side, if you feed too much and burn the plant in any way you can not just reduce the food and have the leaves bounce back as they are fried and will not repair. 

Just some food for thought, I am sure you will get it as you go.


Keep on truckin`


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks PJ and Lesso,

PJ quick question, I think I understand why we need to defoliate, question is with me doing SCROG and having a even canopy do i still need to defoliate? As in remove fan leaves.

View attachment 001.JPG


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 12, 2014)

Dman1234 said:


> Thanks PJ and Lesso,
> 
> PJ quick question, I think I understand why we need to defoliate, question is with me doing SCROG and having a even canopy do i still need to defoliate? As in remove fan leaves.
> 
> View attachment 219657


No sir not necessary at all. All you need to do is remove the lower leaves below the screen to allow the plant to get plenty of air once it has filled in to your liking.

Different rules for different styles of growing. In SOG you run many plants and flip shortly after rooting which keeps the plants nice and compact allowing your light to fully penetrate the canopy.

In SCROG the idea is to fill in the screen [however long that takes] and flip which keeps the canopy short and dense.

In a perfect world you would have every opening in the screen filled with a top. Personally, I like Sat dom hybrids for this method as they are normally less dense and more stretchy, and indicas I like to SOG.

It would be nice if every pheno acted the same but since they don't It really comes down to just finding that right pheno for the job.

I think as long as you back the food off just a tad, things will speed up a hair and you'll have that screen ready in no time.


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 12, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks, these were just random freebies so i could get my feet wet with SCROG and LED's. I have some strains in mind for my next attempt. I have had periods of slow growth but im pretty sure that was my doing and I have it in check now, the pics dont show it well but they are around 12-14 inchs now. Thanks again.


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 18, 2014)

So 1 week into flower and im not getting the stretch I was expecting, this is the problem running strains you arent familiar with. otherwise I have a ton of growth tips and aside from still being a little green despite me cutting back on the N everything looks good. fortunately for me I AM familiar with the plants I am running next round so the screen should be full.

View attachment 001.JPG


View attachment 002.JPG


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey Dman, Looking good brother...  I was just wondering, did you start these from seed and if so, how many days since you put them in soil till now?  I started mine a month ago and they don't seem to be growing very fast.  I burnt them up with the light.  Just wondering where mine should be at right now.  How tall I mean.  I have only grown one other time indoors, and those plants seemed to grow much faster than the ones I have now.  Last time I used flos and cfl's .


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 19, 2014)

Hang in there bud. I bet she stretches a bit more for ya.


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks guys, PP they are from seed and they are alot bigger than they appear but after 1 week of flower the stretch isnt there, likely strain related. They are 5 weeks old and if i stood the big one up it would probably be about 14 inches


----------



## Lesso (Nov 19, 2014)

This week coming up will be real stretchy...i always get the most stretch in weeks 2 and 3.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks Dman for the info.  Mine are about 6 weeks old, but I burnt them up with the led light so one is about 5 inches and the other two are only about 3 inches tall.  I guess that's about right since I allmost killed them.  lol  Thanks again...


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 21, 2014)

A little update, 9 days of flower. The pics dont really show how many grow tips there really are, but there are tons, they are starting to stretch more now.
Here is a shot of one of the plants where it was topped and I forced vertical growth to stop and made it grow horizontal along the screen.

View attachment 011.JPG


View attachment 016.JPG


View attachment 017.JPG


----------



## zem (Nov 22, 2014)

i imagining this scrog turning into a SCROB (Screen Of Bud!) hehe


----------



## Iron Emmett (Nov 24, 2014)

Damn, thats one compact plant


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

View attachment 20141204_142328.jpg


View attachment 20141204_142341.jpg


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice to see those flowers coming on!

mojo for a healthy run


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 9, 2014)

Looking good Dman! Won't be long now.....

:48:


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks guys the pics dont do them justice. So far im happy with my first led and first scrog grow, next one will be even better with what i have learned, these pics were from  3.5 weeks of 12/12.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks great Dman keep it up!


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 19, 2014)

So here they are, they stayed very compact but they are otherwise doing well, loving Led so far. Next runwith some strains I know better will be fun. 

View attachment 20141219_124206.jpg


View attachment 20141219_124211.jpg


View attachment 20141219_120217.jpg


View attachment 20141219_120145.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 19, 2014)

Lil late but in for the led scrog, green mojo Dman


----------



## Locked (Dec 19, 2014)

Looking good brosef.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 19, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Looking good brosef.




:yeahthat:  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2014)

Dman, those look GREAT.  you are rocking it... Great job.


----------



## P Jammers (Dec 19, 2014)

Looking real good. Keep it rolling!


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone. Im liking the led, its been a slow process getting a second spot to veg in but its just about ready, I will  have a veg clone area and a flower area, seeds are germing now, pics coming soon.
Thanks again.


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 25, 2014)

Looking real good there Dman...


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 15, 2015)

So this my first ever LED harvest, I am very happy with it, very sticky buds. Second plant will come down soon.View attachment 20150115_133918.jpg


View attachment 20150115_133718.jpg


View attachment 20150115_133657.jpg


View attachment 20150115_133838.jpg


View attachment 20150115_133646.jpg


View attachment 20150115_133910.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice work there Dman1! Looks nice'n'frosty!


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 15, 2015)

Yummy buds right there, great job man


----------



## MR1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Glad to see your  grow turned out well Dman, nice buds.


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats on the first LED Harvest.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone, the second plant will come down early next week, it is much bigger than the first but a little slower to finish.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 16, 2015)

Here is the second one, I removed the netting a few days ago because they didnt stretch and I could. 
View attachment 20150116_134858.jpg



*And Tahoe OG*

View attachment 20150116_134346.jpg



*Anda single Larry*

View attachment 20150116_134456.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice! Looking great DMAN! Congrats


----------



## Lesso (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks real good mate. I thought larry was clone only? What breeder does everyone get thier seeds from?


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks guys, Larry is from Cali Connection.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 23, 2015)

This Tahoe is going to adapt well to the scrog, its been topped twice and the lower branches have passed the upper ones.
View attachment 20150123_124521.jpg


View attachment 20150123_124455.jpg


View attachment 20150123_124422.jpg


And here is the Larry coming along nicely 
View attachment 20150123_124117.jpg


And a baby Grape OG. So its a Cali Connection Grow.
View attachment 20150123_124136.jpg


----------



## Locked (Jan 23, 2015)

Green mojo.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 23, 2015)

nice work D...  :48:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 10, 2016)

trillions of atoms said:


> Looking good dman...chair pulled up.


:bump::yay:


----------

